# My Lava Falls Video



## LochsaIdaho (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey, there have been lots of really cool videos being posted lately - especially out of the Grand Canyon. So I just wanted to put one out there too - mine has a sort of unique POV and narration too! Hahaha. Anyway, enjoy!

I call it "From Apprehension to Elation at Lava Falls"

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201762392877297&set=vb.1105517626&type=3&theater


----------



## moetown (May 8, 2007)

*At 6 min itsa getsa funny*

Grand Canyon River trip 2013 - YouTube

One of the greatest trips ever")

Good Luck in the Lottery!


----------



## johnryan (Feb 6, 2013)

That's a real good video, thanks. I liked the long walk up Havasu and the anti-Bud part.


----------



## Paddle_like_Hell (Nov 2, 2010)

What an awesome place. Here's a short I made of a June trip featuring Tepeat's Creek.
https://vimeo.com/78015928


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Paddle_like_Hell said:


> What an awesome place. Here's a short I made of a June trip featuring Tepeat's Creek.
> https://vimeo.com/78015928



Nice one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Can-X baggage boat?


----------



## jakeypm (Dec 22, 2013)

*16 days in 3 minutes*

Awesome videos on here. Just thought I'd add one more. Features video from the whole Lees Ferry to Diamond Creek trip, including Lava Falls. 

Rafting the Grand Canyon - Family Fun and Adventure Video - Edited by VideoTov - YouTube


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Jakey - Good video. What is the music? "Wake me up when it's all over"? I can't find who it's from. Thx.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

I wrote too soon. I did find it. Avicii.


----------

